# ghrp 6 sides? uses?



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

Ive been reading up a bit on ghrp 6. Ive heard that one of the sides from growth hormone can be a more pronounced jaw. Is this also a side effect of ghrp 6? Id like to run it along side my next planned cycle of t500 and deca. Dosages will be 750mg test 400mg deca pw then 300mcg ghrp 6 e/d. Any problems with this?


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

over time and with an absolute sh!t load of it, a pronounced jaw would be an unluck side effect

i wouldnt worry about it, fill ya boots


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I've used it permanantly for 9 months and have no signs of any sides like enlarged jaw.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

You won't release enough GH to get acromegaly from GHRP.

BTW, why are you looking to run it? I wouldn't bother with it unless you are getting on a bit and/or you have joint injuries. It's not going to put any noticeable muscle on you.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> You won't release enough GH to get acromegaly from GHRP.
> 
> BTW, why are you looking to run it? I wouldn't bother with it unless you are getting on a bit and/or you have joint injuries. It's not going to put any noticeable muscle on you.


for me its more for injury recover. Im 30 and Thai Box, always picking up niggles and knocks. Hoping it will help me out with that


----------

